# 3 weeks after d and c have sharp pain, help



## lilesMom

hey i had my d and c 3 weeks ago today, i have had a dull ache a lot of the time but today it is a sharp pain that goes out through my back too. i know i should prob go to doc but im sick of them and sick of feelin shitty, has anyone else had this and was it normal. could it be start of a bad af? thanks.


----------



## lilesMom

does it annoy anyone else that when u get on the home page u have to scroll down through all the pregnancy and ttc things just to rub it in on what we r missing out on!!
i know it not to scare people who have healthy pregancy but still a little upsetting on a bad day :)
ok rant over, im normally a happy person i swear :)


----------



## Storked

I don't know what is going on lilesMom :hugs:
Wish I was more help! And hey, we can be bitter if we wanna re: pregnancy stuff


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hiya chick I'm sorry for your loss xxx

I had sharp pains at about the same time as you're getting them, it honestly turned out to be constipation which was obviously making the tenderness inside feel even more tender.

I spoke to my doc and he booked me in for a non urgent scan which I'm going to next week which is just to double check that everything is as it should be.

Fingers crossed yours is the same thing chick xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, my name is laura ( just to let u know :) ) . i posted this on mc support too and think i got my answer. one person posted that she had bad cramping 3 days before af and then bad af so hope its just that. just had a negative preg test so im pretty sure then d and c was complete, cos if there was anything major left i dont think that would happen. thanks honey. how r u today? still af?


----------



## lilesMom

redmonkeysock said:


> Hiya chick I'm sorry for your loss xxx
> 
> I had sharp pains at about the same time as you're getting them, it honestly turned out to be constipation which was obviously making the tenderness inside feel even more tender.
> 
> I spoke to my doc and he booked me in for a non urgent scan which I'm going to next week which is just to double check that everything is as it should be.
> 
> Fingers crossed yours is the same thing chick xx

thanks hon u may be right actually cos sorry for tmi but i hadnt been to d loo for few days and now i have i feel better , im mortified now if it was something so simple. i was on antibiotics after the d and c for sinus infection and they always mess with my tummy. thanks.
hoep ur scan goes well hon. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> thanks babe, my name is laura ( just to let u know :) ) . i posted this on mc support too and think i got my answer. one person posted that she had bad cramping 3 days before af and then bad af so hope its just that. just had a negative preg test so im pretty sure then d and c was complete, cos if there was anything major left i dont think that would happen. thanks honey. how r u today? still af?

Hey Laura, I'm Bethany *waves happily*
AF is over for me and I hope you get yours soon. It's a milestone and then you can wait to ovulate, like me! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> thanks babe, my name is laura ( just to let u know :) ) . i posted this on mc support too and think i got my answer. one person posted that she had bad cramping 3 days before af and then bad af so hope its just that. just had a negative preg test so im pretty sure then d and c was complete, cos if there was anything major left i dont think that would happen. thanks honey. how r u today? still af?
> 
> Hey Laura, I'm Bethany *waves happily*
> AF is over for me and I hope you get yours soon. It's a milestone and then you can wait to ovulate, like me! :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

it seems like nothing but waiting :coffee: in this baby game, better be worth it soon :):hugs:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> thanks babe, my name is laura ( just to let u know :) ) . i posted this on mc support too and think i got my answer. one person posted that she had bad cramping 3 days before af and then bad af so hope its just that. just had a negative preg test so im pretty sure then d and c was complete, cos if there was anything major left i dont think that would happen. thanks honey. how r u today? still af?
> 
> Hey Laura, I'm Bethany *waves happily*
> AF is over for me and I hope you get yours soon. It's a milestone and then you can wait to ovulate, like me! :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> it seems like nothing but waiting :coffee: in this baby game, better be worth it soon :):hugs:Click to expand...

Amen :D


----------

